# Problèmes de connexion avec clé WPA2



## sebmeunier (7 Février 2011)

Jai un MacBook alu acheté il y a un petit moment déjà mais tournant sous Snow Leopard. Je nai jamais eu spécialement de problème pour me connecter en wifi. La plupart du temps, jétais connecté via un routeur Linksys dont le réseau était protégé par une clé WEP (parce quil ne supportait pas le WPA).

Récemment, jai du changer de routeur et ai été contraint dopter pour une B-box Belgacom (nécessaire pour la télé digitale). Vu quelle supportait le WPA2, jai sécurisé mon réseau sans-fil par ce biais. A priori, aucun problème sur le MacBook, le réseau est visible et une clé mest demandée. Je lai effectivement introduite.

Or, depuis ce moment, jai des problèmes de connexion très fréquents. Quand la connexion reste inactive un moment, il arrive fréquemment quune IP ne me soit pas assignée et je ne peux dès lors plus surfer (ni même accéder à la page de configuration du routeur).

Le message visible dans les préférences réseau :







Le message visible lorsque l'on clique sur l'icône Airport du dock :






Les deux seules solutions pour y palier sont soit dactiver et de désactiver AirPort, soit davoir recours à lassistant de diagnostic pour réparer la connexion. Et aucune garantie que le problème soit résolu de suite, il faut parfois procéder de la sorte plus de dix fois daffilée.

Voilà les voyants visibles lorsque l'on ouvre l'assistant de réparation :






Ce nest que récemment que jai fait le lien entre lencryption WPA2 et le problème rencontré. En effet, lorsque je protège mon réseau par lintermédiaire dune clé WAP ou WEP, je ne rencontre pas le problème. Les autres routeurs sur lesquels je me connecte habituellement ont effectivement des encryptions WPA ou WEP.

Le problème se pose avec mon MacBook sur les autres B-box (jai fait le test sur dautres, le diagnostic est le même) mais ne se pose pas avec tous les périphériques. En effet, si certains PC Windows connaissent le même problème (le message derreur indique une connectivité limitée), dautres peuvent se connecter malgré tout sans souci. Dans tous les cas, les connexions par câble ethernet ne sont pas concernées par le problème.


----------



## nohab (12 Février 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème que toi depuis hier, j'ai remplacé mon modem Sagem par une Bbox2 de Belgacom; mon fils y a remis une clef WPA2 et depuis, c'est galère pour m'y connecter. J'ai exactement les mêmes messages d'erreur que les tiens, et par contre, nous avons un deuxième routeur en WPA, et je m'y connecte sans problème. Le plus étonnant, c'est que le second routeur est branché sur la Bbox!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h52 ----------

Je viens de trouver sur un autre forum que l'on suggérait de ne pas utiliser le canal 1 (par défaut sur la Bbox), mais le canal 11 pour un Mac.
Je viens de modifier ce canal et depuis, je suis branché sur ma Bbox. Espérons que cela dure!


----------



## sebmeunier (12 Février 2011)

De mon côté, sur tous les B-box sur lesquelles j'avais le problème, j'ai changé l'encryption de WPA2 à WPA et ça marche nickel.

Tiens-moi au courant, si ça marche, je ferai la modification sur les différentes B-box.


----------



## sebmeunier (13 Décembre 2011)

Désolé de remonter le sujet mais en configurant mon routeur (pour un truc qui n'a rien à voir), j'en ai profité en espérant que mon passage à OS X Lion allait peut-être résoudre mon problème. C'est toujours la même histoire. Pas d'idée de l'origine du problème ?


----------

